# Stumps on lower lake Livingston



## shadslinger

Here is an easygps file of the stumps that I have marked in the last ten years of running Lake Livingston. Some will be gone because they were floaters that have since washed off. If boating near the way points give them a wide berth, as many were made from a distance I travled a long. Some are repeated efforts to get the way point closer.
I think you will find it useful when fishing the areas despite it's inaccuracies.
If you don't have easygps to open the file, it is an easy download and pretty cool.

I accept no assumed or actual liability, as this file is not to be used for navigation purposes.

The coverage area is from Browders Marina to about the road bed and mostly from about the middle of the lake(from the river channel or just east of the river channel) to the east bank until mid lake where it scope covers almost from bank to bank.

I stay away from the west bank area so there are not many marked stumps on the file in that area, it does have many.

To repeat I accept no assumed or actual liability, as this file is not to be used for navigation purposes.

Good fishing!


----------



## Dirt Daddy

This will help many...Your a good man SS


----------



## shadslinger

The one area that I do not have marked on the south end is that thick tangle of stumps that is just south from Memorial point and running parallel to the point about 150 yards out from the bank in a band out to about 600 yards from the beginning of the stumps south. 
A lot of cat fish and sometimes stripers in that jungle of old haw, iron wood and muscle wood stumps along the Jennings slough bottom, but I usually just stay away from it because some of the stumps have rebar driven into the top of them.
Like a boat pungi stick.
There are some stumps around Tigerville Park and east of there not marked as well.


----------



## cwhitney

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## shadslinger

I noticed another unmarked bad boy today coming back from drifting. I will get the way point tomorrow and post it up.
It's about 400 to 600 yards off of Memorial point straight the west, and it has a viscous piece of rebar sticking in it.


----------



## Ducktracker

Thanks, I'm always marking stumps as I find them. This will help. I know Mark( I believe) had a file going that I have used for years.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## housewolf

Thanks for sharing this, I'll load 'em up next time I'm up there. I don't go that far south often and certainly don't know my way around when I do

Thanks!


----------



## shadslinger

shadslinger said:


> I noticed another unmarked bad boy today coming back from drifting. I will get the way point tomorrow and post it up.
> It's about 400 to 600 yards off of Memorial point straight the west, and it has a viscous piece of rebar sticking in it.


I got that mean stump marked, but I have to load it on a card and bring it home.
It has a good two feet of steel bar in the top of the stump.


----------



## Rotella-T

Thanks Loy but I don't need any maps. (Because if I ever fish LL I'll be in your boat with you drivin.)


----------



## nikki

What happened to the Jungle, back in early 70's it was so thick that often stories of some that spent nite there. No GPS and thick enough to get lost??


----------



## SeaOx 230C

nikki said:


> What happened to the Jungle, back in early 70's it was so thick that often stories of some that spent nite there. No GPS and thick enough to get lost??


I lived across from the Jungle in the 70's to early 80's. Our neighborhood was even called Jungle Village. Yes it was thick enough and large enough to get lost in.

I remember there being a road bed through it somewhere on the southern end of it, but we did go down that way to often. I have great memories of running trotlines strung tree to tree in Jungle and across the river channel.

Daddy was not much on bass fishing but my older brother liked it. He would take me out with him in Daddy's flat bottom and we would paddle the Jungle all day catching bass after bass.

And the crappie.... well all I can say is wow. We would spend all night tied to certain trees right on the edge of the river channel catching all the white perch you wanted under Coleman lantern light.

I have not fished up there in years so I don't know what it looks like today, but yes I hear it is all but gone.


----------



## richg99

Thanks, I may never take my own boat on to Livingston, but this will help if I do.


----------



## shadslinger

nikki my stump map stops pretty much at the 190 bridge as I don't travel by boat past there. When I trailer up that way and fish I stay in the river channel!!
I do go up there to cat fish when the river at Riverside is showing 135'. I do really well in the river channel then.
I fish on the edge of the jungle.
The jungle it's self is about 2 to 3 feet deep in most places and all those trees rotted off at the waterline. So just under the surface is stumps everywhere.
seaox that was a power line right of way that cut av=cross the lower end of the jungle, I used to travel it to duck hunt way back on the west side of the jungle, and it was awesome duck hunting.
The only problem were the bass anglers cutting through the decoys and flaring the birds.


----------



## shadslinger

shadslinger said:


> I got that mean stump marked, but I have to load it on a card and bring it home.
> It has a good two feet of steel bar in the top of the stump.


N 30-41-493
W 95-04-506

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bggregory

richg99 said:


> Thanks, I may never take my own boat on to Livingston, but this will help if I do.


Pretty much gone and all silted in. Looks sad these days.


----------

